# w8 rear window



## mekong (Dec 12, 2007)

i need advice/help on how to take apart the "hat shelf" in the rear window area of my 03 w8. specifically i want to gain complete access to the back window so i can tint behind the top center window brake light. i cannot access it now and need to know how...thanks!










_Modified by mekong at 4:49 PM 12-26-2007_


----------

